# PCD Here I come: With a Friend X5 diesel Pick-up



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*PCD Here I come: With a Friend X5 diesel Pick-up: VIDEO BLOG*

Hello To All,

We are picking up at the PCD on 1/15/10. I will be posting real time videos !!!
Stay tuned.

We are starting our trip today.

JFK-> Charlotte
Charlotte ->rental car to Grenville Marriott
Grenville Marriott -> Spartanburg SC PCD:thumbup:

Drive the X5diesel back to NY:bigpimp:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Just checked the weather for our Friday Delivery....

Wow:thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

thanks... keep it coming.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Some More videos......











X5 diesel





///M5 Hot Laps with Donni Isley


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*X5 off road*

X5 off road


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Getting ready to take the factory Tour


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Pictures*

pictures


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*more pics*

more pictures


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Good job! This has got to be the most documented PCD that I've seen :thumbup:

Look forward to seeing you again soon!


----------



## FantaMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for posting this! I really enjoyed going through the videos, and it has almost convinced me to take a Performance Center delivery when I order my BMW!


----------

